
N.Y. residents not allowed to apply / extend Global Entry - davrosthedalek
https://www.washingtonpost.com/immigration/trump-officials-threaten-to-expand-retaliation-for-sanctuary-policies-to-more-states-as-ny-residents-are-kicked-out-of-global-entry/2020/02/06/010686c0-48f5-11ea-b4d9-29cc419287eb_story.html
======
cmurf
[https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1228023660...](https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1228023660457480194)

He admits an act of domestic bribery and extortion. NY state must stop
investigating his criminality if they want federal services.

